# My pit



## plump (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm new to pitbulls, the one i have now is my first. unfortunatly i have no idea of his bloodlines, his parents, how he is going to look when he is fully grown. the reason i know none of this is because i kicked in a door of an apartment where he was left to starve and took him, i was wondering if anyone can help me try to figure out some of my questions,whether its a website that can help me out or personal experience, anything that may be able to help would be appreciated i have an album up with a few pictures of him if it helps determine anything to these questions


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

probly not....sorry to burst your bubble, it really helpful to see the parents. Bloodline matters little compared ot the parents. Even at that two different shaped parents will have scatterbred pups. They come out looking like all different types. Your pictures are very bad for telling a dogs shape...i would reccomend a side shot standing and a front on standing head high in both pictures....

sorry for the negative vibes im trying to help lol


----------



## plump (Mar 2, 2009)

well thanks anyway, i would like to know his bloodlines but nothing i can do i suppose, in terms of how big he will get i guess ill just have to be patient. in terms of this pictures, sorry. i just signed up for the website so i just threw a couple up. but ill definitly take some new pictures of the angles you said and throw them up if you wanna follow up and take a look at them


----------



## plump (Mar 2, 2009)

just an update i added two pictures to the album one side one front, sorry about the cruddy quality all i have is this p.o.s camera phone, i also measured him from shoulder to the ground hes at 23 inches and my guess on his wieght is like 35-40lbs


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

take his weight at 4 months and double it that roughly predicts his weight...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

your pics are horrible LOL is that a disposable cell phone camera? LOL sorry your dog looks fit and gorgeous!


----------



## plump (Mar 2, 2009)

ha if i had money for a better phone it would be disposable lol. thanks i try my best to keep him in shape, hes a wonderful dog, its a shame the rep they get, they can be the sweetest dogs


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

best dogs bar none IMO I will never own a non bullybreed again. Smart, powerful, driven, gorgeous. Theylove dog sports and play and living life. Just because your dog isn't registered doesn't mean that it can't participate in all the games. They have special passes for fixed dogs to participate. If your interested... Where are you located in this wide world.


----------



## plump (Mar 2, 2009)

you can find me in myrtle beach sc


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm from Cali... There are alot of carolina people on here! Myrtle LOL funny word...


----------



## plump (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah a lot of people down here have pits i bring him to the dog park and he always finds one to romp around with


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

welcom! although i havent checked out the albums (my fellow californian has proved it not necessary lol) but nontheless, thanks for resucing this little guy. ahve u taken him to the vet yet??? how old is he???


and bloodlines are going to be hard to find unless u know the parents and they are registered with a reputable registry like UKC, AKC, ADBA ect. but hey no worries, a dog wit no papers is jsut as lovable (i have one too, and she is 3 but the most lovable lovebug in the world)


----------



## plump (Mar 2, 2009)

as soon as i got him he went to the to get checked out, the usual, blood work, vacinations, the whole ten yards vets guess he was three months old at the time which would put him at 11 months on the 14th of this month


----------

